# Enjoying Our 3Rd Annual Nor Cal Outback Rally



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well made it to the campground last night for a fun filled 3 day weekend at the lake for our 3rd annual Outback rally, will be doing lots of fishing and tonight we have our potluck dinner. We will also be having our ice cream social. Love the Northern California weather, camping all year long.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like your going to have a great time! Take some pics!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Will do we have 4 outback families here, had a wonderful Potluck dinner and everyone caught fish today. Will try to get some pictures tomorrow and post them.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Bill, what time is the ice cream social tonight? Sure is a gorgeous day here! Anyone bring sunblock? Hard to believe it is Feb.


----------



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

We live in Northern California and are new Outback owners...how can I find out about the Nor Cal Outback rally?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh! This is just cruel! The weather here in NH is just cool enough to allow it, but campgrounds are closed! There should be snow! But there is none! At least here. Rally! Ours is coming! Have fun and enjoy!

OH! THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PHOTOS!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

SkipBorn said:


> We live in Northern California and are new Outback owners...how can I find out about the Nor Cal Outback rally?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Check the forums tab and look for rallys. You'll see the current past and upcoming rally threads! There ya go!

Eric


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

SkipBorn said:


> We live in Northern California and are new Outback owners...how can I find out about the Nor Cal Outback rally?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello SkipBorn, We have a informal get together every President day weekend at Collins Lake It is lots of fun and fishing it good this time of year. Just Google Collins lake and you will see their web page. Some of us also have Thanksgiving here too. We have been talking about having a official rally here since they have a large group camp with water and electricity. Spring or fall is the best time to camp here and winter is OK but it can be hit and miss with the weather, but this year has been like spring all winter long. You are always welcome to join us anytime we are camping the more the merrier. By the way where in Northern Cal are you from. I'm from Yuba City, our camping friends are from Rocklin (Chabbie1) the other 2 families are from the Petaluma area.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Oh! This is just cruel! The weather here in NH is just cool enough to allow it, but campgrounds are closed! There should be snow! But there is none! At least here. Rally! Ours is coming! Have fun and enjoy!


Just to let you know, Eric.... We still haven't had any snow in Mesa, AZ either and the campground is open...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CdnOutback said:


> Oh! This is just cruel! The weather here in NH is just cool enough to allow it, but campgrounds are closed! There should be snow! But there is none! At least here. Rally! Ours is coming! Have fun and enjoy!


Just to let you know, Eric.... We still haven't had any snow in Mesa, AZ either and the campground is open...















[/quote]

Thanks Len! Good to know... let me know when you get up here a little closer to me... I got something i wanna show ya....


----------

